# Real Player in Homepage einbinden?!



## daft (19. August 2003)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage wie ich in Dreamweaver es schaffe den Real Player einzubinden...es soll so ablaufen, dass sich der Besucher der Seite ein Video aussucht und jenes dann in einem separaten Frame geladen und abgespielt wird...in SelfHTML hab ich diesbezüglich leider nicht wirklich was gefunden 

Wer kann mir helfen? Vielen Dank im vorraus

greetz daft


----------



## daft (19. August 2003)

hat sich bereits erledigt  bitte thread schliessen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. August 2003)

Hallo,

könntest du bitte die Lösung noch posten bevorder Thread dichtgemacht wird - denke mal das könnte einige Leute interessieren...

ciao Andreas


----------



## daft (22. August 2003)

jo sorry hier ist der Befehl ...

<EMBED SRC="http://www.hosting-media.com/fr/virgin/labels/video/smilrtsp/0724384960629-01_01.ram" type="audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin" CONSOLE="Clip1" CONTROLS="ImageWindow" HEIGHT=288 WIDTH=352 AUTOSTART=true>


----------



## Kholja (1. September 2003)

*Welche Optionen gibt's denn ?*

Vielleicht weiß ja auch noch jemand welche Optionen es gibt um das Aussehen und das Verhalten des Real Player in der Website zu verändern. 

Also beispielsweise mit oder ohne Steuerung, ob man Videos auf der Festplatte speichern darf, FullScreen-Darstellung. Einige gehen ja schon aus dem Befehl hervor. Aber welche gibt es noch?

Gibt's da irgendwo eine Liste?


----------



## Kholja (1. September 2003)

*Gefunden*

Hab es schon selbst gefunden:

http://service.real.com/help/library/guides/production/htmfiles/control.htm

Außerdem gibt es von der HU-Berlin einen guten Aufsatz zum Thema Streaming Media:

http://www.hu-berlin.de/rz/rzmit/rzm20/3.pdf


----------



## casimir (11. März 2004)

*re*

Sagt ma nur ma ne Frage, kann man realvideos auch in htmlformatierte mails einbinden, bei mir gings jedenfalls nicht.


Viele grüße


christian


----------



## rootssw (11. März 2004)

Na, ich glaube kaum, dass du von einem E-Mail-Client erwarten kannst, dass dieser in einer E-Mail Videos anzeigt!
Dann könnte man da ja auch Applets usw. einbauen!
Wenn du Videos auf diese Art verschicken willst, dann nur als Anhang!


----------



## Kholja (11. März 2004)

> kann man realvideos auch in htmlformatierte mails einbinden



...oder ganz klassisch ecard mäßig mit link auf  eine vorbereitete html-Seite im Netz

Kholja


----------



## casimir (11. März 2004)

*re*

Nun ja hätt ja sein können, dachte entweder OutlookExpress versteht HTML oder nicht.

Schönen Tag noch


Christian


----------

